# Amazing Fish at Petco!



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

I went to Petco to hopefully get another Betta. They usually have a few nice ones, but this time was different. Every Betta was GORGEOUS, and they had almostevery kind of betta. It took me half an hour at least to decide on which to get. I will post a picture of the one I bought, but here are some beauties I just HAD to take pictures of :-D


----------



## jjchiddick (Jun 27, 2014)

cool whitch petco u go 2


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Suburb of Chicago. They've never had ones so nice. I wish I could've taken more pictures.


----------



## Taylor9424 (May 4, 2014)

I'm from the Chicago burbs too! Nice to see another betta lover nearby  the Petco I go to has been getting some gorgeous bettas lately! I have to stop myself from going in or else I walk out with more fish.. lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool. My petco has nice bettas and regular fish. Who would of thought a petco would have, stiphodon gobies, gold nugget plecs, wild bettas, royal plecs, chile rasboras, female dwarf gouramis, ect...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Taylor9424 said:


> I'm from the Chicago burbs too! Nice to see another betta lover nearby  the Petco I go to has been getting some gorgeous bettas lately! I have to stop myself from going in or else I walk out with more fish.. lol


Hey! Fellow Chicagoan  In the last year my Petco has started getting nicer ones and begun taking better care of them. They change the water like every other day now. If I had the space, I probably would have bought 5 :-?


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Cool. My petco has nice bettas and regular fish. Who would of thought a petco would have, stiphodon gobies, gold nugget plecs, wild bettas, royal plecs, chile rasboras, female dwarf gouramis, ect...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a lot of cool fish! My Petco has a decent amount, but nothing REALLY special.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty!
I got a CTxHMxRT mix with dragonscaling at Petco once xD. He's a HM with slight ruffles and teeny double rays at the end of his fins, hard to see in picture because he's always moving when I try to take a pic of him. And his coloring goes light blue to dark blue subtly across his body with white tips. It's my boy, Atlas.

You can get some crazy and amazing fish at Petco xD.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Pretty!
> I got a CTxHMxRT mix with dragonscaling at Petco once xD. He's a HM with slight ruffles and teeny double rays at the end of his fins, hard to see in picture because he's always moving when I try to take a pic of him. And his coloring goes light blue to dark blue subtly across his body with white tips. It's my boy, Atlas.
> 
> You can get some crazy and amazing fish at Petco xD.


True! Its funny you mention that because I still might go back to Petco for the 2nd Betta pictures and I was gonna name him Atlas xD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are all stunning. So... These pics if the one you got...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

That's so ironic xD, I've been dealing with irony a bit today haha.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

...looks like I won't be getting the other Betta. Olympus ( the Betta I did get at Petco) somehow figured out how to jump the divider in the tank. He FREAKED me out when I saw he was on the opposite side.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my Gosh tell me something I don't know xD. That happened to me three times this year, and it's not even far into the year Cx.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> They are all stunning. So... These pics if the one you got...


They were so beautiful! And lol I'll post some right now. I named him Olympus because he's bronze and a bit silver. Male Delta.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Oh my Gosh tell me something I don't know xD. That happened to me three times this year, and it's not even far into the year Cx.


And Ive had him for one day! Ugh, maybe I'll use two separate smaller tanks :/ I wanna call the company and complain that fish outsmarted them lol


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD I'd die of laughter if you did that. Just lower the water level and he won't be able to jump over.

Three things for the future on dividers:
Check where it meets the substrate at the bottom. Is there any spaces? Make sure the substrate is up against the bottom so no fishies sneaking under.

Secure the sides so they're flat against the glass so no fishies getting through the sides.

And lastly, lower the water level so if the fishy jumps, they might hit the divider and fall back into their side instead of getting into the other side. But if the water level is low enough-they won't attempt jumping.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow! Recently my Petco has been getting some very nice looking ones too! Maybe they changed their supplier....


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> xD I'd die of laughter if you did that. Just lower the water level and he won't be able to jump over.
> 
> Three things for the future on dividers:
> Check where it meets the substrate at the bottom. Is there any spaces? Make sure the substrate is up against the bottom so no fishies sneaking under.
> ...


I'll probably lower the water level. My dad filled it to the VERY top. And he keeps on jumping across! Apparently he likes to live on the edge.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Wow! Recently my Petco has been getting some very nice looking ones too! Maybe they changed their supplier....


I wouldn't doubt it. They all looks nicer and healthier


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah-I just got my first Petco where I live a few months ago. We only had a Petsmart, the grand opening of Petco was only a few months ago here and the manager is a knowledgable fish person. The Bettas still die and all, but she tries to change the cups as much as possible, all of the Bettas have clear water, even the sick ones.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Yeah-I just got my first Petco where I live a few months ago. We only had a Petsmart, the grand opening of Petco was only a few months ago here and the manager is a knowledgable fish person. The Bettas still die and all, but she tries to change the cups as much as possible, all of the Bettas have clear water, even the sick ones.


There's always a lot of people in the fish section compared to the other sections lol. I went to a Pet smart once and almost EVERY Betta looked sick or dead. It was horrifying. I picked a pretty one up, and it pretty much had a seizure in the container AND DIED. It was so sick that me picking it up caused it to freak out and die. I am traumatized by that experience. I will only go to the Petco near my house now.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It died? Oh my [email protected]#$%....I always have that fear when I pick up cups...;-; That's so sad.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Its not fun seeing a fish seizure and die in your hands.  That place did NOT take care of its fish. But it did have cute dogs lol


----------



## bluefishy75 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in the Chicago burbs too. I've seen some nice ones at the Petco I normally go to lately also!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be funny if we had all been going to the same Petco lol


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I figured out how Olympus is getting past the barrier. The company made a rectangle divider to go in a tank that is curved on one side, and he can jut slip through. Brilliant -.-


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, you should make a DIY mesh divider. I'm using four at the moment, they hold up great if placed properly. Plus they're cheap.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe I'll try that. I love the glass stone idea though


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, am from Chicago burbs as well. Am in love with the Petco on Dundee road in palatine, some very nice variety there. Was there a few weeks ago and overheard the fishkeeper scold and educate some lady next to me. She was observing the betta cups but placing them directly on top of the bottom cups completely covering the air hole. That fish sales dood gained a lot of respect from me. :lol:


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Its nice when there are educated people at pet stores  I may have gone to that one before. I live about an hour away from there.


----------

